# Beach Photos(doberman)



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Sorry, didn't have the GSD with me, but I had Prime and took advantage of the sunset 




















































































Hopping the waves!





































The full size versions can be seen here:
https://www.facebook.com/dobermanprime


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Excellent photos. The subject is stunning.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Love the 7th picture...looks like he's running off into the sunset. Beautiful dog


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Andrew Robert (Nov 19, 2010)

awesome pictures!!

where did you find that USA collar?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Andrew, my friend Margaret makes them. She runs the doberman rescue I volunteer with and donates the proceeds back to the dogs. She makes regular collars and martingales..any kind of pattern. If you would like, I can give you her contact email in a PM.


----------



## Andrew Robert (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah, that would be great. Please PM that to me.

Thanks!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Amazing photos. I especially like the one of his paws.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Love love love!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, those photos are stunning!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! both photo's and dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a looker, good lord, im in love!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone. They are appreciated! Our beach is so ugly but it's hard to make a bad photo of it at sunset


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

He is such a handsome boy and I just love your pictures. I follow you on instagram, had no idea you were on here too!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

great photos! Beautiful Dobie too


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

PRIME! Awesome photo's, Prime is a perfect ambassador for the breed. I love the silhouette effect of #1.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Just breathtaking !

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Belushi~Girl (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! Dobermans are so sleek and elegant looking.


----------



## susanwrites (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh he is stunning!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Love the awesome feedback guys! 





doggybyts89 said:


> He is such a handsome boy and I just love your pictures. I follow you on instagram, had no idea you were on here too!


Oh, how cool! What is your IG name? I pop in here every now and then, I am mainly active on a dobe forum.



Nickyb said:


> PRIME! Awesome photo's, Prime is a perfect ambassador for the breed. I love the silhouette effect of #1.
> Thanks for sharing


Nickyb!!! 



Belushi~Girl said:


> Beautiful pictures! Dobermans are so sleek and elegant looking.



They are built pretty beautifully. I like 'em a lot...they look like living statues


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Great pictures! Love the surf on his feet! We had dobermans a long time ago, they are wonderful dogs!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm in love. Reminds me of the Dobe a friend had. He looks absolutely perfect. If I may ask, what does the white patch say? It looks like there's a picture of a dog on it, but I couldn't tell.


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Oh, how cool! What is your IG name? I pop in here every now and then, I am mainly active on a dobe forum.


Im addfen on there


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

Oh WOW. He is beautiful! I honestly think he's the most handsome Dobe I've ever seen!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Great pictures! He's very handsome!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

OK, I just decided that my next dog is a doberman. 

Stunning!!!


----------

